# Moving away for university



## Sigma (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think I would be able to move away because I'd be too worried about living with a group of people I've never met.

If anyone on the forum has moved away to go to university, I'd like to know how you had the courage to do so and your experiences of living with other students. Also is there anyone who has moved away and not made any friends and just kept themselves to themselves and doesn't really talk to anyone.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm living on campus. Only two and half hours from home. For the most part I like the campus, teachers, and classes, but I don't have any friends that I can really talk to here. I do pretty much everything by myself. At first, it was kind of lonely having no one to hang out with, but lately I have gotten to like being by myself.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I lasted a week in university halls of residence before moving to private accomodation. It was _terrible_...but that was largely due to my flatmates, it's luck of the draw I guess.

Anyhow I'm anti-social as hell now and I do fine sharing a flat with 2 other fairly anti-social people. We mostly just stay in our rooms.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

I live on campus and while I get along fine with my roommates, I can't say I've made any friends here. Maybe next semester... 

I was really nervous the first day, but I got settled in within a few weeks. I think it's difficult for everyone, whether you have SA or not. Now that the semester is almost over, I'm comfortable with my routine and living situation. 

I'm sure I'll be a little nervous over having new roommates next semester, but at least it won't be my first time around the block.


----------



## battlestar8888 (Mar 30, 2012)

I still havn't made friends with anyone I like, but my confidence has increased tenfold, my flatmates are the exact opposite of me but I think it has been a good experience they have gotton me out on the town, which I had never done before.

Like someone said it's luck of the draw who you are put with.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't have the choice but to move to England because I wanted to study here. It makes it hard when you're close to your family and you miss them and need them but you have to take the plane to go and see them lol. I won't lie, my first experience in student accommodation was a nightmare. My flatmates were nice but really extroverted and loud and I didn't feel comfortable around them so I had to listen carefully and make sure nobody was wandering in the corridors or hanging out in the kitchen in order to use the common bathroom / kitchen... ^^'
It was a relief to move away to another flat and have my own bathroom. I still don't really hang out with my new flatmates but got to know one really sweet flatmate. Even though you don't really hang out with your flatmates you'll meet other people from lectures and societies. 

I think that moving away for Uni is a great opportunity to confront your SA. Also it's easier to meet interesting people if you live on campus. If you decide to take part in the student life instead of secluding yourself, you will definitely meet some really sweet people, enjoy yourself and notice some progress with your SA. You can also choose to just stick to what you're there for: studying. I know that some people don't mind it, are passionate about their studies and are happy that way. Either way it will be a good experience if you make an effort.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I moved about 7 hours away and was incredibly eager to do so. I lucked out--my first roommate was quite anti-social, so we kept to our bedrooms and didn't feel the need to awkwardly chat if we both happened to be in the kitchen. My roommate now is a really good friend I (surprisingly) made in first year.

I also found it was a little easier to meet people in university. A LOT of other people are lonely and wish someone would talk to them, so I found it slightly less intimidating to actually force myself to talk to people.

If you can though, my best advice would be to get an apartment rather than a dorm room. I don't think I would've survived the first few months if I didn't have my own bedroom.


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was quite worried about this before I moved to uni, and it is luck of the draw as to who you end up living with. I got lucky, the people on my floor are great, and while it did take me a bit of time to settle in, my confidence is really growing and I'm starting to feel a bit like a "normal" person for the first time in my life. It's a shame I have to go home in the holidays, I much prefer being at uni with people who I am actually friends with.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I had horrible luck and got stuck with some wanna-be-gangsters. Our room was also at the end of the hall and was hidden so people rarely visited. My roommates thought they were better than everyone on our floor so no one wanted to bother with us. My roommates seemed nice to me at first but I couldn't help but think they hated me. I always brought my food up to my dorm room instead of eating it in the cafeteria. It is very much all about luck but honestly I think I just got really unlucky because all the other people on my floor seemed nice and i probably would have become friends with them if I was roomed with them. The experience has messed me up more than i give it credit for.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jul 1, 2011)

I moved 4 hours away from home and initially it was very difficult. I hated my roommates, still do lol but I made friends with the people I met in orientation and also through my scholarship program. It was very difficult adjusting to college but my freshman year is now over and I'm ready to go back! : ) I think the college experience Is different for everyone but your attitude really does determine how it goes for you.

Hope this helps : )


----------



## ilostmyshoe (Feb 25, 2012)

The one thing about going to uni is that everyone is in the same boat. it's much easier to try and make friends when everyone around you is desperate to do the same. I spoke to more strangers in my first few weeks of uni than i have done in the last ten years! You'll probably find people might approach you and try and start up conversations, which definitely makes things easier. 

When i applied for accommodation, they asked me to write a bit about myself. I said i liked to have my space and when i moved in, discovered that everyone else on my corridor said the same thing! In most cases i think they try and put similar people together to make things easier. 

I got really lucky because one of the girls on my corridor was doing the same course as me and now i would consider her one of my best friends. I also managed to make really good friends with the girl next door. It also helped that someone in my corridor brought a tv. Getting together to watch programmes really helped us get to know each other. 

Of course there are fights and stuff - there's always a person who is really messy or really loud and inconsiderate. I absolutely hated the boy who lived opposite me because he would ignore me and play the same songs on repeat, but i eventually learnt to deal with him.


----------

